# TBC open to leave ANY TEXAS PORT



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

*TEXAS BILLFISH CHAMPIONSHIP 2014*​ Dear Friends, 

With the reschedule and being late in the season, we have listened to our participants and have decided to allow teams to leave from ANY TEXAS PORT. Our objective is to get as many teams in the TBC as possible and have the largest billfish calcutta in Texas (ok ok, we are the only billfish calcutta this year). 

Boats that decide to leave from a port other than Freeport must still have the owner and/or captain present for the calcutta. 

We hope this makes it easy for many new teams to step up and join us this year. We think you will be happy you did. Entry fees are still only $750 (until July 31st) and 100% of the winnings are paid back.

Points for release and capture, jungle rules, billfish calcutta and a handful of meat pots. The calcutta will be hosted in the fully air conditioned event center with a live band and open bar.

It's going to be a great time!!! We are looking forward to seeing everyone in a few weeks. 

*August 13-16, 2014*

Enter Online
Entry Form
Schedule
Rules

Sincerely,
TBC board and staff







​
Platinum Sponsors


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Hells yea


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Will we be able to pay the entry and Calcutta with a credit card?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

CC for entry. Check/cash for Calcutta and meat pots.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks David


----------



## phillimj (May 14, 2008)

Boats must weigh in at freeport Marina correct-?


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

phillimj said:


> Boats must weigh in at freeport Marina correct-?


That is correct.


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Looking forward to it! Just two weeks away


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Can we fish from here??? Not sure if we're gonna come home!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Where is there David? Looks nice


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

St. Thomas. Truly unbelievable.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

[email protected] Sportfishing said:


> Can we fish from here??? Not sure if we're gonna come home!


NICE.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

On your mark, get set, *************

Count down is T-6

Get your calcutta on baby!!!!


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

Get ready boys we are in for a shoot out. Heard that boat that won the wahoo pot should be fishing again.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Go time. TBC next up!!! 

Looks like plenty of boats found fish during Legends. Should be a great TBC.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Game on!


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Almost finished loading the gear into the bags, boxes, truck, coolers etc............ Looking to go out and put the hammer down on some Billfish!!!! See all of y'all tomorrow night at the Calcutta!!! Everybody say hi I will buy you a drink! ;-)

Rob C


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Get set!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Got a pic of the new set up last night. Legit!!!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Dang guys. That smokes the tent. Can't wait. Headed your way now.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow - sure beats having to pipe in air conditioning and swatting mosquitoes! 
Way to upgrade the tournament with much nicer facilities!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

hilton said:


> Wow - sure beats having to pipe in air conditioning and swatting mosquitoes!
> Way to upgrade the tournament with much nicer facilities!


I agree, Tom. They are really putting on a nice event. They are still setting up. Looking great. It's no easy task to launch a tournament, but the TBC is off to a good start.


----------



## dn17 (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks great guys! See everyone tonight!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

If anyone could post a Calcutta sheet after it's done that'd be awesome, good luck to everyone fishing.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

hilton said:


> Wow - sure beats having to pipe in air conditioning and swatting mosquitoes!
> Way to upgrade the tournament with much nicer facilities!


Right On...Looks great guys!! Good luck to everyone fishin....will be there next year!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Jam up nice! Freeport Municipal Marina has it going on!


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

Sitting here at the Calcutta. Bandit 5500. Highest bid


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

Hoggerjls said:


> Sitting here at the Calcutta. Bandit 5500. Highest bid


End of the tournament season, I guess everyone is broke! :spineyes:


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

29570 total with 11 boats so far


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

How many boats entered?


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Not enough alcohol...comeon Nick, at least run up the tournament winners...their not gonna let someone else buy'em....all else, solid bet


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

On boat 17 with 64500.


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

$82000.00 total


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks like the meat pots ended up over $140,000. $225,000 or so in it. Not bad. I know the guys took a hit with the reschedule, but I applaud them for making it happen.

Little TBC eye candy. The party bus is awesome.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Got electronics???


----------



## AHP (Jun 12, 2014)

Is it wrong that I was overly impressed with the boats rather than the sexy walking piece of meat? 
She needs a smaller more breathable shirt. 

Hope everyone is having fun.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Bimini Babe is sick.


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

Awesome boats and eye candy


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Buckin Bills is just out of control.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

aggiebret said:


> Buckin Bills is just out of control.


Ocean. Docks next to us in Port A. Very nice looking boat.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

I heard the Legacy boys (Capt Kevin and Cameron) snuck in on the Locomia along with Capt. Dave Noling. Capt. Rand still running it. Talk about a boat load of talent.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks like some of my posts are getting jacked up. Here is Bucking Bills.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Dammmmittt.....weigh master??


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

aggiebret said:


> Bimini Babe is sick.


Did babe get a new boat or did he get the 61' retrofitted?


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

New paint!

Oh... and it's for sale!

http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/200...748721/Rockport/TX/United-States#.U-2LEWOB_z8


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

That didn't take long!!!! Jasen Gast on Rehab just released a blue.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Awesome they been on fire here lately, winds are supposed to pick up overnight i believe


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Flight Cancelled said:


> Awesome they been on fire here lately, winds are supposed to pick up overnight i believe


Not really at all. Buoyweather says 2ft all day Sat. 8-9knt winds. Perfect fishing conditions.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

aggiebret said:


> Not really at all. Buoyweather says 2ft all day Sat. 8-9knt winds. Perfect fishing conditions.


 where is that at mines at set at boomvang and hoover says 11-14knots gusting to 18knots around midnight


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Winds pick up around 1 am. Then slack out around Dawn a little then pick back up again. They'll have a sleigh ride home in breezy conditions. That's what I see.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Hill Tops. But who cares. Won't bother this fleet.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

That looks a lot better than mine maybe wont be as bad as mine says


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Dorado released a white @ 8:31am.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

REHAB headed in with a donkey!!!!!!


----------



## hendo (May 15, 2012)

where do they weigh the fish at? Is it at the Freeport Municipal Marina?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Awesome way to go rehab


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Freeport Marina*

They'll be here at the marina to weigh in. 202 East 2nd St., Freeport Texas 77541.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

hendo said:


> where do they weigh the fish at? Is it at the Freeport Municipal Marina?


Yes.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Any idea when Rehab will hit the dock?


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

ETA 6:45pm. Firm.


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

aggiebret said:


> ETA 6:45pm. Firm.


Long run in, wonder where they were.


----------



## banditjt7 (Jun 24, 2014)

aggiebret said:


> REHAB headed in with a donkey!!!!!!


Any word on length?

JT


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Top Dollar on the board. Released a white at 11:44am.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

banditjt7 said:


> Any word on length?
> 
> JT


118.5"


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

finz said:


> Long run in, wonder where they were.


They were around gunnison talk to another boat that seen em catch first one


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok..times up...what, are they trolling back to Freeport? I would ... 2 down, how many points per over 500? One more probly best the difference....
Congrats guys!! Sooooo f'n envious....


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

ANOTHER blue headed to the sales!!! Team Challenger. Way to go, boys!!!!!!!!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

It's on!!!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Man what happened to 6:45 sharp


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Sorry, was an hour ahead...ok, times up...stop goooing over the weigh master and give us an update....:work:


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

687 is the word on the street. Holy schnikies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

BOOM!!!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Congrats Rehab!! She's a chunk...pretty work!!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG fish.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Congrats Jasen and Team REHAB!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Stud!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Right On! Hope the cameras were running....congrats Jason, Troy & crew!!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

aggiebret said:


> Stud!


Sure the heck beats dragging her over a bulkhead :/.....sweet setup!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Challenger ETA 15 min.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

That's a fat freaking fish!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

http://abc13.com/hobbies/what-a-catch-giant-marlin-caught-off-freeport/264503/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! Stud!


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Any news what challenger had


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Lifting now.


----------



## aggie80 (Aug 21, 2007)

Weight?


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Challenger's fish


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Challenger wins the party. So far.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

HeII Yea Challenger!! Congrats!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

aggiebret said:


> Challenger wins the party. So far.


Did they have more release points than rehab?


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Flight Cancelled said:


> Did they have more release points than rehab?


"Party".  REHAB in first right now with the 687 plus their release. Challenger 2nd. Dorado 3rd.

Rehab is back out fishing!


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Congrats guys!! Some good fishing going on, looking forward to seeing how everybody else did...Party tonight! Everybody come down to Freeport and have some fun.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Rehab is getting work done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Tucker Tales released a ****** this morning.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Does the tourney end at 7 tonight?


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok...would love an update for the landlocked souls....


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

Per TBC website rules.

Fishing ended at 4:30 pm today. Weigh-in closes at 8 pm, except boats who are inside jetties and call weighmaster by 8pm will be allowed to weigh.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Lines out 4:30pm. In the jetties by 8pm. 

Rumor of a 170# tuna coming in.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok...wth...can we at least get a pic of what we are missing?? 
An update?
Any weigh master pics??  
No Facebook, tweets, abc, nbs, kprc or 2cool....want me to beg?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm told the awards are going on right now. It appears the Rehab may run away with it.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

What's the final top 3 ? Hope Top Dollar hung in there good to see an outboard boat get in the money.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

And the party begins!!!!!!! 

1st Rehab
2nd Challenger
3rd Dorado

Royalities tuna weighed 158#

Paparda Rey cleaned up in the meat pots. 

Bandit did well. 

Etc.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

TBC party.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Talk about going all out!!!!!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG tuna


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

HeII Yea!! Freeport Marina Rocks!! Dang, a little red carpet on the bulkhead and it could be the Bellagio  Great job TBC! Congrats to the winners.....
weigh master pics?


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Rut row. TBC brings it.


----------



## btravlin2 (Sep 30, 2010)

:fish:The feedback has been so positive, they're already talking about a big boogie in Freeport next year: BB-Q, food trucks, lights, more beer, more boats. Hell, maybe by then they'll have the new pool!!:cheers:


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Official billfish results. 

1st. REHAB. Owner Jasen Gast - Capt Troy Day
2nd. Challenger. Capt John Young
3rd. Dorado. Owner Bruce Ross - Capt Rodney Devillier

Top Tuna @ 158#!!!!! Royalities. Owner Terry Driggers - Capt Shayne Ellis

Top Dorado @ 41.6#. Sails Pitch. Owner Monty Meave- Capt Casey aka "Stretch"

Top Wahoo @ 27.1#. Relentless. Owner Harold Kahla - Capt Craig Novelli

Lot's of other great boats won in the meat pots. Full results tonight.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

What were the Calcutta pots?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Well done, looks like a successful tourney with some solid boats in the field. I had just finished cleaning fish when Rehab pulled in Friday...wishing I would have walked over to the scales after reading this thread.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Gotta love it. 

Some of the winners. 

REHAB $49,800
Paparda Rey $33,250
Challenger $24,900
Royalities $21,900
Bandit $18,900
Sails Pitch $17,400
Big Torch $15,900
Relentless $15,000
Locomia $10,000


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Few more pics. Should have the professional pics this evening.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

tons of great pics to post!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

more


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome pics!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

more...


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Great pics


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Cool. I was hoping the Dorado would show up in these


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Mustake said:


> Cool. I was hoping the Dorado would show up in these




I have more to post later. Standby.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

That's bad ***. Thanks bud


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats to all teams in the event! WTG Troy and the Rehab crew on the W!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Few more pics.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Nice pics*

Congrats on another great event. Awesome pics and congrats to all the winners.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

How'd Buck'n Bills and Bandit do? We saw them out at Perdido Late Thursday and Friday.

Not a whole lot biting out there when we were there (except for big blackfin).


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Rumor is a new state record was caught during TBC. Supposed to be verified by biologist today.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

OK. Just heard the biologist confirmed the species and the paperwork has been submitted. 

Congrats to Capt Rand, Capt Dave, Cameron, Tommy and the rest of the LOCOMIA team on the pending new state record Bigeye Tuna. 48.5# 

:cheers:


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice guys, congrats


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

aggiebret said:


> OK. Just heard the biologist confirmed the species and the paperwork has been submitted.
> 
> Congrats to Capt Rand, Capt Dave, Cameron, Tommy and the rest of the LOCOMIA team on the pending new state record Bigeye Tuna. 48.5#
> 
> :cheers:


Sweet! Nice job guys.

Brandon and crew,

Y'all did a phenomenal job with the tournament this year. Freeport Marina has made their marina one of the best facilities in Texas to host a tournament. We had a blast. Can't wait for next year.

David


----------

